# Do you always use 3 coats of joint compound?



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Even for small patches? Do you sand between every coat?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

3 coats aren't always needed. However, if you have to sand between coats, you are doing something wrong & that is probably your coats are too thick.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Guap0_ said:


> 3 coats aren't always needed. However, if you have to sand between coats, you are doing something wrong & that is probably your coats are too thick.


Do you finish each coat with a large blade? (10" or 12"?). I've found this is the only way to keep things smooth with the rest of the wall on patches. Otherwise, I end up with things like this...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Personally I keep my coats very thin and will often go more than three coats. But I'm OCD and not as good as the real pros. I have gotten past the sanding obsession and can finish all work to being nice and smooth. I use a pole with a sanding pad at the end to catch any small pieces that may remain, but never to sand down high spots, there just aren't any.

Bud

PS I do most of my work with a 6" knife but will finish with a 12"


----------



## Ca443 (Feb 11, 2019)

If it is just a wall patch I often just do 2 coats. First coat i put on kinda thick. When it dries I use a washcloth with some water to smooth it out versus sanding. Alot less messy. After that I lightly skim coat it. When that dries I use my cell phone or some other bright light to rake light a crossed it (basically put the light a few inches away on the wall and then see if there are any shadows.) If there are, they will show through the paint, if there isn't then you will be fine. I sand patches with a light pressure sanding sponge. I mostly use a 4-6 inch knife for the size patch in the picture. I would have just smoothed it out and used the light prior to painting. 

As for the patch sticking out....It is best to hit the patch with with a primer..I usually paint an area 3-4 times larger then the patch with primer and then match to original color.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Do you finish each coat with a large blade? (10" or 12"?). I've found this is the only way to keep things smooth with the rest of the wall on patches.


It's easier if you use a larger blade on each coat but I don't always do it.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Personally I keep my coats very thin and will often go more than three coats. But I'm OCD and not as good as the real pros. I have gotten past the sanding obsession and can finish all work to being nice and smooth. I use a pole with a sanding pad at the end to catch any small pieces that may remain, but never to sand down high spots, there just aren't any.
> 
> Bud
> 
> PS I do most of my work with a 6" knife but will finish with a 12"


What should I do to smooth that patch? Cut it out and start over?

Also, is it possible to patch holes of this size (see pic) without putting wood behind the wall?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You need to cut out more than the patch. Cut out that entire section to the nearest studs & replace it with a piece of dry wall. Then spackle & tape the edges.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

A lot depends on how the wall will be viewed. The options are as Gaupo suggested or cutting out the damage [squaring it up] and either using a wood backer to attach the patch piece to or cutting the patch piece 2-3" larger than the hole and then removing the excess leaving the extra paper on the face. You'd then mud that patch piece in place.


3 coats of mud is the norm with only the final coat being sanded. Nothing wrong with some 2 coat jobs .... or applying 4 coats of mud - whatever it takes to get a decent looking job.


----------

